# Traeger Grill reviews?



## Gambit007

Just did an impulse buy on A Traeger grill, anyone else have or used one before? It seem awesome for what I do, plus my Chargriller is becoming a rust bucket

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poco jim

They're great all around grills/smoker, you'll love it!


----------



## RAYSOR

We sell the perfect mix pellets in the 40lb bags if we can help, pm me if we can be of service.


----------



## Court

A+ You will be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## Gambit007

So far from you guys and others saying it's a great grill now I don't feel too bad about my impulse buy lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Fool

Love mine. After 45 years of smoking meat, I have found the answer. For me it is the easiest way to cook a fine brisket time after time. Does well on other things too.


----------



## Gambit007

Fishin' Fool said:


> Love mine. After 45 years of smoking meat, I have found the answer. For me it is the easiest way to cook a fine brisket time after time. Does well on other things too.


Good to know sir

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Court

Burgers are excellent too.


----------



## NaClH2O

Which Traeger did you get?

I bought a Traeger Texas on Memorial Day and so far have been very pleased with it. I've cooked bacon, a pork butt, a brisket and bone-in chicken breasts on it so far and everything has been great. I love the ease of use, too.


----------



## Gambit007

NaClH2O said:


> Which Traeger did you get?
> 
> I bought a Traeger Texas on Memorial Day and so far have been very pleased with it. I've cooked bacon, a pork butt, a brisket and bone-in chicken breasts on it so far and everything has been great. I love the ease of use, too.


I got tge junior, the next one up was double the price but like 1/8 more cooking space, wasn't worth it for me.

Got it today and put it together can't wait to fire it up









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaClH2O

It looks like you have the upgraded temp selector. You'll like that a lot better than the standard one. The standard one just has Smoke, Medium and High and I don't like that.


----------



## Gambit007

NaClH2O said:


> It looks like you have the upgraded temp selector. You'll like that a lot better than the standard one. The standard one just has Smoke, Medium and High and I don't like that.


Yea this one is digital so it can be a lil more accurate on cooking

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaClH2O

Here's some more info regarding your Traeger. It's about the P-setting, what it does and how to change it.

Smoke Setting Auger Timing

P-0 15 sec on 45 sec off
P-1 15 sec on 55 sec off
P-2 15 sec on 65 sec off (Factory setting)
P-3 15 sec on 75 sec off
P-4 15 sec on 85 sec off
P-5 15 sec on 95 sec off
P-6 15 sec on 105 sec off
P-7 15 sec on 115 sec off
P-8 15 sec on 125 sec off
P-9 15 sec on 135 sec off

When you set the controller to a specific temp the auger runs continuously until that temp is reached. Then the controller goes into smoke mode based on the above table. When the grill's temperature drops 3 degrees below target temperature, the auger will run until the setpoint is again reached. 

When the 225 controller (dial does not have a setting for 180 degrees) reaches the set temp it starts the smoke mode with 15 sec on. That's why it has such large temp swings. Example P-2 on 15 sec - off 65 sec.

When the new 180 controller (dial has a setting for 180 degrees) reaches the set temp it starts the smoke mode with the off setting. Example P-2 Off 65 sec - on 15 sec.

To adjust the P-setting, turn the dial to the 225 setting. Then, locate the small hole on the face plate just to the right of the digital readout. Mine was covered by a small sticker. Then, with a small thin object such as a nail or a straightened paper clip, insert it into the small hole and depress the little button. When you do, your display will change from the temp to the P-setting. Each time you press that button, you will change the P-setting. Set it to where you want and you're done. I like smoking at 225 degrees and have set mine to P-0. *Note: Traeger recommends not going above a P-5 setting to reduce the chances of the fire going out in the firepot.


----------



## Gambit007

Awesome info NaclH2o

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabolew

In my experience the Traeger Pellets are not that great. Their main wood is alder. Many of the other brands are either pure hardwoods or oak mixed with "flavor" woods. Experiment and see what you like.

Best thing I bought to go with my smoker was wireless thermometer - two probes one for grill one for meat.

Low and slow!!!!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

I just ordered mine yesterday. Can't wait!


----------



## westexas

Love mine! But don't get rid of your charcoal it's better for steaks.

Never tried the other brands of pellets. Who sells them in the Rosenberg area?


----------



## Too Tall

Academy sells a different brand of pellets. I like them better than the traeger pellets


----------



## poco jim

What's the name of the other pellets?


----------



## Too Tall

I don't recall, its been awhile since I bought them. 5 bags last me for a bit.

here is whats on their website http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/b-b...l-fuel/pid-500205?N=77985508+4294963081+10001


----------



## Court

westexas said:


> Love mine! But don't get rid of your charcoal it's better for steaks.
> 
> Never tried the other brands of pellets. Who sells them in the Rosenberg area?


True Value Hardware on FM359 in Richmond.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Read your warranties. Using pellets other than those recommended by the manufacturer may void your warranty.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Family member has the Green Mountain and it is on my hit list. Briskets, steaks, pork butts, etc....all good. They make little personal pizzas on that thing and love them.


----------



## NaClH2O

Main Frame 8 said:


> Read your warranties. Using pellets other than those recommended by the manufacturer may void your warranty.


It says that but it isn't true. A manufacturer can't void a warranty for not using their product, as long as a suitable alternative is used. If pellets not meant for cooking (like heating wood pellets) are used then your warranty could be nullified. The Academy pellets are fine.


----------



## Bevojoe

glad to see this thread come back to life. I'm thinking about a traeger. my last 2 Bradley smokers caught fire because of drippings on the heating element. I've heard mixed reviews on the Traeger. things like quality has dropped now that they're made in China and that the auger breaks frequently. in my research, I've found that other pellet smokers cost a lot more $$. when I smoke, I smoke as much as I can. so looking at the larger model. $1200 is nothing to sneeze at for an electric smoker.


----------



## Shaky

Wife got me the Traeger Tx Grill for Christmas, had no issues at all with til a couple weeks ago. The temp controller failed and the auger kept feeding pellets while I was mowing the yard, temps got so high it blistered the paint on the non controller end and around the fire pot. Made a call to traeger and explained the problem to them and they sent me a new controller which fixed the problem. But I guess they left it to me to sand it down and repaint the blistered section.
Quick service on their part, but it still kinda chaps my butt to have a 1200 grill have ANY problems in less than 3 months, and then look like heck to boot.


----------



## JamesAggie

Almost bought a traeger, now looking at rec tec. Both seem like great options.


----------



## Too Tall

Shaky said:


> Wife got me the Traeger Tx Grill for Christmas, had no issues at all with til a couple weeks ago. The temp controller failed and the auger kept feeding pellets while I was mowing the yard, temps got so high it blistered the paint on the non controller end and around the fire pot. Made a call to traeger and explained the problem to them and they sent me a new controller which fixed the problem. But I guess they left it to me to sand it down and repaint the blistered section.
> Quick service on their part, but it still kinda chaps my butt to have a 1200 grill have ANY problems in less than 3 months, and then look like heck to boot.


The paint/coating on my coworkers barrel started flaking off and Traeger sent him a new barrel. A large size area not just a little bit here and there. I'd contact them again and see if they will send you a new barrel.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I don't have a Traeger, but I do have an electric that you use wood in .... a Cookshack. I like it. It is set it and forget it, rather than drinking a cool one while you babysit it. There is nothing wrong with that, to each his own. I don't believe you will get the smoke ring look, but the flavor is the same. I _THINK_ smoke ring is actually a chemical process that you don't get in an electric because the temperatures are not as high as in the firebox of a wood burning smoker.

I find this interesting:
http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/meat_science.html


----------



## poco jim

Nice article WBF


----------



## NaClH2O

JamesAggie said:


> Almost bought a traeger, now looking at rec tec. Both seem like great options.


I have a Traeger and have loved it. I haven't had any issues with it either. That said, when it comes time to replace it, I will be getting a Rec Tec or a Green Mountain Grill pellet smoker. I only got the Traeger because I found it locally and it was my first one. Gald I did, too, because I would have bought the Lil TeX if I bought online and its really too small for what I want. From reading around the Rec Tec and GMG smokers use a newer controller than the Traeger uses and are much better at controlling the temps. I've heard lots of issues with Traegers too and not many with the other two. I know part of that is how many people have a Traeger versus the others, but it just seems everyone has something go wrong eventually, either the controller or the auger motor. Anyway, those are my thoughts. Traeger is good (and I'm still glad I bought mine), but I think there are better options out there. They're just not as convenient, especially now that Academy is selling Traeger.


----------



## Trash2

My traeger only seems consistent on 250, put it on smoke-225 and it'll be 400 before long. Put it at 375 and it'll be less than 150. Thing has a mind of its own. Thought I had it figured out and completely dried out a turkey by assuming it was working properly (found it above 400 after not checking it for an hour or so). I wouldn't buy one


----------



## DEXTER

I just got a Green Mountain pellet smoker last night. Friends have one and it is awesome. Set the digital thermometer and insert temp probe in meat and walk away.


----------

